# SWM, 30, looking to relocate to South, Central America or Carribean.



## JT11983

Looking for a simpler life in a country with an emerging economy, warmer climate, close to a beach and preferably a decent exchange rate so my savings and 401K I have can be used to set me up for success. Is there anyplace with plentiful jobs? From the limited research I've done, I've found that there are laws in place preventing expats from taking locals jobs? True or false. Cost Rica, Peru and Ecuador are the 3 places I've done a tiny bit of research on.


----------



## BlackBelt

JT11983 said:


> From the limited research I've done, I've found that there are laws in place preventing expats from taking locals jobs? True or false.


True. You need to apply for a job and the job must sponsor your immigration paperwork, as long as there are no qualified locals for the same job opportunity. JUST LIKE IN THE UNITED STATES. You cannot simply travel to the country and start working.

What is your are of expertise? What kind of diploma did you get at college?


----------



## HanoiLovers

JT11983 said:


> Looking for a simpler life in a country with an emerging economy, warmer climate, close to a beach and preferably a decent exchange rate so my savings and 401K I have can be used to set me up for success. Is there anyplace with plentiful jobs? From the limited research I've done, I've found that there are laws in place preventing expats from taking locals jobs? True or false. Cost Rica, Peru and Ecuador are the 3 places I've done a tiny bit of research on.


Yes, it is true, for example, some jobs if you want to take in country such as Vietnam and get work permit, you have to get experiences more than 5 years or even 10 years if you don't have any degree in that field. And getting work permit is super hard depending on your nationality and whether your country is in black list of the country you want to go or not.


----------



## seabass_ch

hey there! How has it been so far? I'm considering moving to C America or Caribbean and start a bar/cafe... Have you considered something like that?


----------

